
Show HN: Reinventing a Raspberry PI Zero Stock Alert with Redis and Node.js - alexellisuk
http://stockalert.alexellis.io
======
alexellisuk
about [http://stockalert.alexellis.io/](http://stockalert.alexellis.io/)

– it’s fully open source

– is careful and polite when scraping – it won’t scrape an endpoint more than
once per minute

– pulls stock levels, too

– easily extensible to send emails etc

– takes < 1 second to update stock not 3-8 seconds like whereismypizero.com

If you want to try it – it just needs two commands – git pull and docker-
compose up. Or check out the technical deep dive for all the details on how it
works in the link above.

